# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  controladores biologicos en paprika

## alexnilton

saludos: 
bueno, necesito informacion acerca de controladores biologicos especificamente de trichoderma lignorum y viride, quien puede suministrarme sus aislados en placa petri y que costo implicaria, bueno en si todo lo referente a estos controladores biologicos para el cultivo de paprika, esto para un tema de investigacion. 
agradesco anticipadamente sus comentariosTemas similares: Artículo: Senasa modifica requisitos de ingreso para productos biológicos de uso veterinario Laboratorio para controladores biologicos Controladores biologicos Paprika Aji paprika; maquila

----------


## Marisela

Amigo, coordina con la Subdirección de Control Biologico del SENASA, Tef: 351-6302 ó 3512443, el Director Luis Valdivieso, es posible que ellos te puedan apoyar.
Saludos

----------

alexnilton

----------


## alexnilton

Gracias por tu respuesta Marisela, hice algo parecido... primero fui a la oficina principal del SENASA, y me dijeron que si queria muestras de trichoderma, las encontraria en su oficina de ATE, entonces me dieron su numero y llame pregunte si tenian los hongos antagonistas que buscaba y me dijeron que si, entonces me dijeron el precio (que se tiene que pagar en el banco de la nacion la cantidad que ellos te indican y llevar el voucher de pago) y me dieron la direccion; y fui a recoger las muestras que necesitaba.  
y bueno en conclusion espero que a los demas lectores les sea util esta informacion para que puedan conseguir sus muestras para sus trabajos de investigacion. 
por cierto si quieren un hongo antagonista o entomopatogeno deben de solicitarlo con anticipacion para que el personal del SENASA pueda aislarlo y entregarselos. 
buenos saludos a todos.

----------


## Marisela

Es grato saber el interes de estos controladores biologicos por los buenos resultados que presente en el control de enfermedades de suelo y foliares, pero es importantes saber la calidad del producto (el cual se verificado por el SENASA, en laboratorios bajo convenio), pero es necesario la producción integrada, osea asegurar a la planta una buena fertilización o abonamiento según se planifique y para los productores orgánicos, excelente alternativa de solución pero que deben ser reportadas en sus planes de cultivo y tener la autorización de su certificadora. Recordar que la aplicación en producción orgánica, nunca es inundativa, sino localizada. 
Saludos

----------

alexnilton

----------


## cgkoenig

Hola amigos esoty incursionando en la siembra de paprika, agradeceria si alguno de ustedes podria enviarme un cuadro de costos directos e indirecots reales y actuales???  
Saludos  
Danilo Koenig

----------

